# "HL VDD - Hardlock Virtual Drive Cannot find ///Fast hardlock driver"



## newbeee

Hi All 

Hope someone can help me with this error 

whenever I either run a DOS application "Cannot find ///Fast hardlock driver" in a window titled "HL VDD - Hardlock Virtual Drive". When I click OK on the window, it closes, and so doesnt run the program that i am trying to run that produced the error in the first place.

The server is using a windows server 2003 with SP2. The Service pack has been reinstalled twice.:4-dontkno

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Geekgirl

http://www.experts-exchange.com/Operating_Systems/WinXP/Q_20686727.html

Did you install the software hardlock driver or something?

*Please back up your registry before editing !!*
Click start/Run/Regedit
find the value hardlock.vxd and delete it.

Disable the application from startup (if you cant find the vxd in registry)

Click start/Run/msconfig/startup/ "disable all"
restart windows.


----------

